# Scores are up in Kentucky ASA Pro am



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Levi and Mcarthey leading in mens pro.

Link

http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=53


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pse, Hoyt, and Mathews all in the top 5. Would make an interesting shoot off if it stays that way.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats to Levi! 
Chris Hacker 3rd. Nice Job


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Heard Levi shot 42 up. Next to him was 18 up. That has to be the best weekend in ASA history, if not the history of tournament archery.

22 12's and 1 8.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

gud235 said:


> Heard Levi shot 42 up. Next to him was 18 up. That has to be the best weekend in ASA history, if not the history of tournament archery.
> 
> 22 12's and 1 8.


He/others have shot higher. But still a great weekend


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

But not on a course like this weekend without counting 14's.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mens final

Levi
Chance
Chris Hacker
Kevin Koch
McCarthey


----------



## bigdoglanyards (May 11, 2009)

Way to go Hacker!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

In the shoot off Levi went for the 14 on the 1st Target and just missed. From there he shots 12's up until the last Target.....shot an 8................LEFT HANDED.:mg:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

gud235 said:


> But not on a course like this weekend without counting 14's.


You are correct, I did not think about that.


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Why no 14's?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

aabowhunter said:


> Why no 14's?


the pros do not shoot 14s on the 40 targets, just the shoot down.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I know that Jerry C. was leading Semi-Pro as of yesterday...Anyone know who ended up with the Win..and who got 2nd, 3rd and so on? Thanks.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I know that Jerry C. was leading Semi-Pro as of yesterday...Anyone know who ended up with the Win..and who got 2nd, 3rd and so on? Thanks.


Jerry wound up 2nd. He is having a strong, solid, great year!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Randy Deerfield won semi-pro.

Jerry Carter 2nd

Steve Altizer 3rd


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Jerry wound up 2nd. He is having a strong, solid, great year!


Heck Yeah!! That's awesome for sure!! Congrats again to Jerry C.!!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

watching the shoot off was fun to say the least. it was very hot and congrats on the win levi and all the other winners 53 up won it in my class


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just checked. Only day one scores are on the ASA website.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

The shoot off was over before it started, it was the Levi show. Chance B. on the other hand moved from 5th to 2nd with some very good shooting.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I also shot my first ASA since 2005, shot 31st in K-45. I think I did well for someone who hasn't shot in 6 years except for a couple times in the back yard.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Even though I am not a PSE shooter I am glad to see them making a come back into the 3-d world. I have never seen a greater mixture of bows on a course than I did this weekend.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All I saw was Mathews and Hoyt. 

I had a Bowtech.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I didn't stay around for the shoot-off but shot alittle next to Levi on the practice bags Friday morning and he was packing arrows in on the little black dots at 50yrds... HolyS--

he is a machine..... congrats to all in the pro class. and also to everbody who shot this past weekend, great weather, great food, great people!!!!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> All I saw was Mathews and Hoyt.
> 
> I had a Bowtech.


You were definitely in the minority! It seems as though the majority went to Mathews...judging by the number of shirts.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

gud235 said:


> Heard Levi shot 42 up. Next to him was 18 up. That has to be the best weekend in ASA history, if not the history of tournament archery.
> 
> 22 12's and 1 8.


Not quite...At Hattiesburg in 07', Levi finished 62 up w/23 12's(several of which were 14's) before the shootdown, after the shootdown he was 128 up! If I'm not mistaken, I think he was 42 up on the first day! I was there and heard all the buzz and remember thinking how incredible that was...He's a Phenom!
I'm not even sure if that was the best weekend either.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I saw Bowtechs, hoyts, PSE's, Mathews, Athens, Alpines, Elites, Bears, Pearsons, Diamonds, Martins and I'm sure there was plenty of others also.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

3-D Quest said:


> Not quite...At Hattiesburg in 07', Levi finished 62 up w/23 12's(several of which were 14's) before the shootdown, after the shootdown he was 128 up! If I'm not mistaken, I think he was 42 up on the first day! I was there and heard all the buzz and remember thinking how incredible that was...He's a Phenom!
> I'm not even sure if that was the best weekend either.


This reminds me of shooting with Levi on the old Sims (Brunton) known distance course back about 10-12 years ago when he was just a little kid. His dad watched him shoot every target with us as he literally spanked us all. It was like watching a machine work.I was glad he wasnt in my class back then...lol


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> All I saw was Mathews and Hoyt.
> 
> I had a Bowtech.


Sage there were still several Matts and Hoyts but the mixture is greater than I have ever seen in the past 15 years. In my group of 5 there were only 2 Mathews. There were 2 PSE's an Elite. I saw several New Breeds, Elites and PSE's all weekend.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Saw some Pearson guys too.

But the majority were definately Hoyt and Mathews.

I had a Mathews Jersey on with a Bowtech hat one day and an Elite hat the next.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Elite was in the pro shoot down.

Second time I have seen this. David Lay in Senior pro and Kevin Kach in Open pro class.

Good to see another brand in the shoot offs.
DB


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

3-D Quest said:


> Not quite...At Hattiesburg in 07', Levi finished 62 up w/23 12's(several of which were 14's) before the shootdown, after the shootdown he was 128 up! If I'm not mistaken, I think he was 42 up on the first day! I was there and heard all the buzz and remember thinking how incredible that was...He's a Phenom!
> I'm not even sure if that was the best weekend either.


I was there to, and your right he was 62 up coming out of the woods on Sun. Darren C. was 60 up for 2nd. And then a 46 up. You gotta take in consideration the range was new that year, trails weren't cut very long. It was a cake course. I remember over hearing Nathan Brooks at the team shoot that Fri, "if our range is going to be this easy it'll take 60 up to win." It was a new site and the lanes just weren't cut long.
This weekend his closest competitor was 24 points behind him. I hear the range was no gimme. Do you see my point?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

gud235 said:


> I was there to, and your right he was 62 up coming out of the woods on Sun. Darren C. was 60 up for 2nd. And then a 46 up. You gotta take in consideration the range was new that year, trails weren't cut very long. It was a cake course. I remember over hearing Nathan Brooks at the team shoot that Fri, "if our range is going to be this easy it'll take 60 up to win." It was a new site and the lanes just weren't cut long.
> This weekend his closest competitor was 24 points behind him. I hear the range was no gimme. Do you see my point?


Also have to remember 14's were not in play until shoot down. So his score this weekend was by shooting 12's only.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Levi is by far the best out there. Talk to anyone who shoots against him he is in how own league.

Course they shot in Kentucky was not soft from what I was told from my shooting buddy.

Levi a freak shooting those type of scores and leaving the rest behind.
DB


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like Levi was on FIRE... What the is all I can say.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I feel pretty good about the Illinois boy, Kevin Koch. His first year as a Pro and has finished 3 times in the top 10.

I looked up the SOY for 2011. All the scores must not be in. If shows Levi and then the older kid, Jeff Hopkins, in 2nd place.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Quite a few PSE's were there also.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Levi is by far the best out there. Talk to anyone who shoots against him he is in how own league.
> 
> Course they shot in Kentucky was not soft from what I was told from my shooting buddy.
> 
> ...


I was shooting on the stake next to Levi the second day. He made a point to take up time with some kids during the shoot who came out to watch. He is really a class act.


----------



## jhabraham (Jan 21, 2010)

This was my first ASA shoot and I loved it. They are heads above IBO when it comes to organization. I shot Open B and got spanked as expected...lol. In my group there was Athens (me), Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, and New Breed. We tried to get Levi and Sam to play some cornhole with us Saturday after the softball game but they politely declined. I hope to shoot most if not all of the ASA pro am's next year.


----------

